# Restaurants in Riva del Garda



## Sundance2002 (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
sind nächste Woche in Riva. Kennt jemand dort gute Restaurants. Sollten gemütlich sein, keine Touri-Abzocken, leckeres Essen haben und auch noch preiswert sein. Hat jemand Empfehlungen?


----------



## hey oh (18. Mai 2009)

Du meinst jetzt nen Insider-Tipp, so ganz ohne das restliche Biker- und Touri-Gesockse? Und so billig wie möglich, stimmt's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (18. Mai 2009)

quasi ein geheimtip, den man hier einem riesenpublikum bekannt machen könnte?


----------



## UncleHo (18. Mai 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> quasi ein geheimtip, den man hier einem riesenpublikum bekannt machen könnte?



Mission impossible, sonst ist es ja kein Geheimtip mehr...


----------



## dubbel (18. Mai 2009)

na sag bloß...


----------



## tri4me (18. Mai 2009)

Es gibt in Riva/Torbole 5 Tipps was die Küche angeht. Die sind aber alles andere als preiswert
La Contrada (Riva)
La Volt (Riva)
Restel del Fer (Riva)
La Terazza (Torbole)
Piccolo Mondo (Torbole)

Mit ein paar Abstrichen bei Essen und beim Preis, aber immer noch besser als so ziemlich jeder Italiener nördlich der Alpen.
Al Vaticano (Riva)
Surfers Grill (Torbole)
Osteria (am Kreisverkehr in Torbole)
Leone d´oro (Riva)

Richtig preiswert und gut gibt´s direkt am See nicht. Da musst du ein paar Kilometer weg oder ein paar hundert Höhenmeter hoch. 
Und im Übrigen kannst du vergessen, daß ich die hier poste


----------



## UncleHo (18. Mai 2009)

Da hab ich aber Schwein gehabt, von meinen Geheimtipps ist keiner dabei...


----------



## moritz79 (18. Mai 2009)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand Geheimtipps per PN schicken?
Gebe diese dann auch nicht weiter.


----------



## kritimani (18. Mai 2009)

griass eich, ees geheimtiptandler 
wia kloane kinda -  das ma jo kana mit meim spüzeig spüht, a so a noadige partie 
aber du sagst ma scho wo da scheenste singletrail oabigeht, gell 

wia wars mit an OpenGeheimtippProject  
MM so wia dei schneefreiproject. 

vorerst des, ganz nette beschreibungen von lokalen im trentino 
is a italienisches paarl, des in de kulinarische diaspora nach UK verschlagen hat (stimmt ja ah scho nimma):
http://eat-drink-man-woman-blog.blogspot.com/
da is zum beispiel auch das rif. san pietro beschrieben

wenn mir uns a kulinarisch a bisserl mit tipps aushelfen, vermeidma vielleicht soiche - i sags a niemand weiter - grotesken.
2008 hat mich die bar tavagnu neben dem rif. cima rest pastamässig ueberzeugt - is a stück von riva weg, weiss schon. 

@tri4me
hmm die aufgmascherlte osteria beim kreisverkehr hat mich 2008 überhaupt ned überzeugt, des al porto dagegen seit 2007 immer wieder.  

vom ,,La Rupe di Beseno" hab i scho lobeshymen gehört, wer kann des bestätigen? 


pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## Cobra69 (18. Mai 2009)

eigentlich empfehlen kann man durchaus auch das Spaghetti Haus in Riva.

Ist zwar vom Ambiente übelste Camper Atmosphäre (Wachstischdecken und Plastik Campingstühle) aber die Portionen sind üppig, zu günstigen Preisen und wirklich gute Qualität.

Haben, soweit ich mich erinnere nur Montags geschlossen.

Wer auf Reis steht sollte an den Ledrosee fahren (<10 min) da gibts eine Risotteria die wirklich gut ist (~ 150 verschiedene Risotti)

Und wer den heimischen Biergarten vermisst und Blick auf den See haben will, dem sei die Speckstube nahegelegt (Malcesine: www.speckstube.com)


----------



## UncleHo (19. Mai 2009)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> eigentlich empfehlen kann man durchaus auch das Spaghetti Haus in Riva.
> 
> Ist zwar vom Ambiente übelste Camper Atmosphäre (Wachstischdecken und Plastik Campingstühle) aber die Portionen sind üppig, zu günstigen Preisen und wirklich gute Qualität.
> 
> Haben, soweit ich mich erinnere nur Montags geschlossen.



... haben den Laden mittlerweile komplett dich gemacht, da werden demnächst Wohnungen gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cobra69 (19. Mai 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> ... haben den Laden mittlerweile komplett dich gemacht, da werden demnächst Wohnungen gebaut.


 
ach kuck an, Ich war auch in der Tat heuer noch gar nicht da. Beim Festival hatten wir noch überlegt weil ein paar so mordsmässigen Hunger hatten.

Na ja, wie gesagt bei dem Äusseren wundert mich das aber nicht. 

BTW: Um den Surfers Grill machen wir ab jetzt einen grossen Bogen, die arrogante Chefin die da immer rum rennt und auch an der Kasse steht hat sich dieses Jahr echt daneben benommen. Das Essen ist zwar gut aber auch mit recht deftigen Preisen und es gibt wahrlich genug Auswahl.


----------



## Anselm_X (19. Mai 2009)

Kritimani hat irgendwie Recht, deshalb lass ich mal einen raus:

Albergo Ristorante Rolly
(zwischen Riva und Arco).

Aber mehr schreib ich nicht dazu, bitte Rest selbst rausfinden.

Grüße,
Anselmo


----------



## jkmed (19. Mai 2009)

Ich kann uneingeschränkt das Hotel Central in Riva direkt am Wasser empfehlen.
Ist zwar vom Charakter eine Touri-Abzocke, die pizzen sind wirklich lecker zu sehr moderaten Preisen

Also: absoluter Geheimtip


----------



## tri4me (19. Mai 2009)

jkmed schrieb:


> Ich kann uneingeschränkt das Hotel Central in Riva direkt am Wasser empfehlen.
> Ist zwar vom Charakter eine Touri-Abzocke, die pizzen sind wirklich lecker zu sehr moderaten Preisen
> 
> Also: absoluter Geheimtip



Sorry,

aber für wen das Centrale oder das Al Porto in Torbole Geheimtips sind, dessen Kompetenz zum geben von Geheimtipps zweifle ich ein klein wenig an


----------



## UncleHo (19. Mai 2009)

Alpino, Riva Zentrum, Via del Ferro, 10, Seitengasse hinter der Piazza delle Erbe. Abseits der TouristenstrÃ¶me. Lokale Gerichte (Polenta und Coniglio, Strangolapreti, etc.) da gehen auch Einheimische hin. Terrasse auch zum drauÃen sitzen. Das ganze Jahr Ã¼ber geÃ¶ffnet.

La Montanara, Riva Zentrum. Hausmannskost mit wechselnder Tageskarte. So wie man sich eine einfache italienische Trattoria vorstellt. Auch zum drauÃen sitzen. Reservierung empfehlenswert. Im Winter geschloÃen

Belvedere, am Bastione oberhalb von Riva mit Ausblick auf die Stadt und See. 10-15 Min. zu FuÃ. Fixe Speisefolge zu Fixpreisen 35-40 Euro, wenn mich meine grauen Zellen nicht im Stich lassen, nach dem Motto: âmal wieder so richtig vollfrâ¦. Nicht alles fÃ¼r jedermanns Geschmack u.a. gibt es je nach Saison Schnecken. Das ganze Jahr Ã¼ber geÃ¶ffnet.

La Grotta, Stadteil S. Alessandro unter dem Monte Brione. Gute Grillgerichte und Salate. GemÃ¼tlich mit Terrasse. Kein richtiger Geheimtippâ¦ z.T. Ã¼berlaufen, Reservierung ratsam. Im Winter nur an Wochenenden.

Terrazze della Luna, Nago, im unteren Teil der k.u.k. Festung an der alten StraÃe nach Torbole. Nicht der billigste aber gutes Preis âLeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis. Auch Terrasse. Angenehme AtmosphÃ¤re. Das ganze Jahr Ã¼ber geÃ¶ffnet.

Und dann noch die verschieden Lokale mit Carne Salada und Fasoi (lokale SpezialitÃ¤t eher ein Wintergericht, wird aber auch im Sommer âverkauftâ):

Fosce, Stadteil Varone (StraÃe nach Tenno) und etwas oberhalb
PiÃ¨ di Castello, Cologne (StraÃe nach Tenno)
Belvedere, Arco Ortsteil Varignano

Hoffe jetzt nicht das halbe Forum dort anzutreffen 

Alles natÃ¼rlich meine bescheidene persÃ¶nliche Meinung, Ã¼ber Geschmack lÃ¤Ãt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.


----------

